# Stock Notice: Canon EOS R in stock at Adorama



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 9, 2018)

> The Canon EOS R and Canon EOS R w/24-105mm f/4L IS kit are both in stock at our exclusive affiliate partner Adorama. Adorama is also offering free overnight shipping on all Canon EOS R orders.
> *Canon EOS R Camera and Kits*
> 
> Canon EOS R Body $2299
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

